

Fullproof - A javascript fulltext search engine library - d0ugal
http://kornr.net/prez/paris.js22/

======
lignuist
What is the motivation? Adding search functionality to sites that have no
dynamic backend?

How would I build an index? Are tools included for that, or is it just reading
an index? Is it building the index each time the page is loaded, or in
advance, or is both possible?

While the slides explain, what a search engine is, they seem not really to
explain, how I can use this particular search engine, which is a pitty, since
this looks like a cool project.

This is the project page, but I cannot find such information there as well:
<https://github.com/reyesr/fullproof>

~~~
lighthazard
I am working on a project which is, essentially, fully client-side. We decided
to use the browser's built in search function to handle searching until we
could implement a better search method. We also have tagging in place because
that's how we handle our most basic of searching. Having a fulltext search
library that was would allow us to search through our data more effectively.
Now to test this on the mobile browser.

------
t0
Forget fulltext search, I'd like to know how he pulled off that 3d cube
scrolling! *Found it: <http://lab.hakim.se/reveal-js>

~~~
J-H
While we are on the topic, you should check out some of Hakim's other work.
Meny and Forkit in particular are two really cool scripts.

Forkit: <http://lab.hakim.se/forkit-js/>

Meny: <http://lab.hakim.se/meny/>

~~~
t0
Wow, thanks

------
steeve
Nice idea, but how do you get around storing and retrieving large amounts of
data?

~~~
me_bx
in-browser databases (syncing with server) like pouchdb might take care of
this: <http://pouchdb.com/>

------
rorrr
A bit off topic. I FUCKING HATE this new 3D navigation shit that some websites
started doing. It's slow, it jumps through pages sometimes, it's absolutely
not clear where you are.

~~~
naner
New? This tacky crap has been around forever ;)

<http://desk3d.sourceforge.net/screenshots.php>

~~~
dguaraglia
The difference is that it was kinda cool as a way to browse between desktops
(and apps, to an extent.) But for browsing a stream of continuous information
it sucks. There is no easy way to fast-forward/rewind to a specific point,
etc.

Might work for a short presentation/tutorial form, which is what I think this
site is trying to do.

